# Mr. & Mrs. Mang Save baby chickens!



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Ya'll, 
Last night was pretty rough. I had to rush off line during the Weekend Madness last night because of sudden storms/tornado. We keep/raise chickens, and had 3 new hatchlings to think of when the hail came down and the lights went out. 

That's where Sue and Pete came to the rescue! Well, they didn't drive all the way to TN, but luckilly we still had that big styro box from N.Tonawanda. We brought the baby chicks in and snuggled them in a towel in the big fish box. They made it through the night with a couple of heat packs, and were chirping happily this morning. 

There was minimal damage here, just a cracked greenhouse window, fallen limbs and broken hanging pots. We were lucky. And thankful. And the chickies are thankful for that big box! Have a great day, Shannon


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

OH wow! You are very lucky! I seen all the storm damage today on the weather channel! Im glad your family and your babies are okay!!


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Georgia Peach, It was much worse in west TN. We were really really lucky. Have a great day, Shannon


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Shannon, I am sooo very glad you and your babies are safe. I was watching it on 
the news and looked scarey.
We had a nastey thunderstorm here today that had me watching the sky. Alaska may get a lot of 
earthquacks, but Tornados scare the bahjeebees out of me :???: 
Those big styros come in handy don't they? I've even used them as emergency tanks before. 
Take care my friend


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Glad it all turned out ok Shannon.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that everyone is safe


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

SueM said:


> Shannon, I am sooo very glad you and your babies are safe. I was watching it on
> the news and looked scarey.
> We had a nastey thunderstorm here today that had me watching the sky. Alaska may get a lot of
> earthquacks, but Tornados scare the bahjeebees out of me :???:
> ...


Hey Sue, 
Emergency tank? Way cool, now I'da never thought of that. Now you got me wondering how they would work out on the deck with some plants and some fishies summer tubbin'... might just have to try it. 

Our mayor was on the news this morning. The most damage here was on the other side of the rail road tracks. Lots of broken bransford pair trees, and a bunch of uprooted trees. I've been throught tornado before, but an earthquake sounds very scarry. Have a great day, Shannon


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Wild and Fishfreaks. Since we are ok here, we are keeping the people in West TN in our thoughts and prayers. They have a long road ahead. This time of year is bad for these storms. Hopefully where the storms are now people can get to cover and be safe. Have a great day, Shannon


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Shannon, 

Have to admit, was a bit worried for ya when you dashed outa chat like ya did. Glad to hear you are all fine, and the chicks made it ! I love chickens...I had a few when we first moved here, and it was funny the way they ruled the yard. Got so bad...I had to walk the dogs..( big ones...85 to over 100 pounds) out to protect them from the chickens while they did thier business. 

Glad everything is okay with you and yours...my prayers are for those who got hit the worst...

Kathy


----------

